# Arabian Ranches - An honest view please?



## sandraw21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi

We were out in Dubai househunting at the weekend and were shown properties within our budget in The Springs, The Lakes and Arabian Ranches. The villas in Arabian Ranches (Alma development) were far superior in quality and had a lot more space/rooms than what we saw in the other developments.

My only concern is that it is somewhat out the way. We have a young child so don't expect to be out on the social scene, the most we like to do is go out for the odd meal/night out. The Ranches did seem to have all the facilities we would need as a family i.e. pools, playparks, shops and restaurants. Where we live at the moment we are used to having a 20-30 minute drive to shopping centres,nurseries etc....

Honest opinions appreciated on the pros and cons of the Ranches.

Thanks
Sandra


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Out of the 3 you have mentioned AR would win hands down in my opinion.

I dont actually think its that far out the way, we moved recently to Motor City which is just across the road and we find it within reasonable distance to everything. MOE is 5 mins drive, plus like you say AR has great facilities. There is a massive new Spinneys supermarket opened in Motor City, which i would imagine most people from AR use. 

I can recommend Palermo at the Polo club (which is 2 mins from AR) for a superb steak!!!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

AR hands down, not even any contest. 
I live further towards jebel ali than AR and the drive isnt bad at all to do anything in Dubai. We live in green community west.
Plus you have Gems world when your child is school age, which is a fantastic school. 
Dont even think about the other communities, tell your agent you want a villa in AR before the one you want is taken.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I live in AR, have been there for around 18 months.

I do wonder why people think it is a long way out. 10 mins to MOE, 20 mins to the airport, 20 mins to the marina/JBR.

Personally, very happy here, and wouldn't really consider moving away from AR


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Truman Show?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Truman Show........don't really care to be honest. I'm only renting not looking to buy


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

May sound stupid, but whats the best & quickest way to the airport from AR, Emirates Road?


----------



## sandraw21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all your responses.

We're going to give AR a try, the properties and area felt right for us. Just waiting on our estate agent confirming we've got the house we're after there.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Dazcat said:


> May sound stupid, but whats the best & quickest way to the airport from AR, Emirates Road?


yes lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

marc said:


> Truman Show?


So you dont like villa communities because?
Let me see if I can guess

you are in your mid to upper 20's
single
have 1 bed apartment in marina
drive a little car
and tell yourself that you could never live in a community with families because its to boring with fake people/
And you pop the collar on your locaste shirts when you go out

Did I do ok? hehehehehe


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

No,

21
relationship
3 bedroom in marina
drive a very nice car

lol locaste? - pleassee polo ralph lauren. haha

no i really like Arabian Ranches, it just seems like that, not in a horrible way... like eevryone leaves at the same time for work with their kids to school, they all put their rubbish out at same time... i didnt mean to offend..


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ralph loren polo here too.
when we went home for holiday I bought at least 15 polos to tide me over untill next year.
And I was just kidding with you too so dont take it serious.


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

marc said:


> No,
> 
> 21
> relationship
> ...




Everyone does leave at the (roughly) the same time for work, because AMAZINGLY, most people START work at (roughly) the same time, they leave to drop their children at school at (roughly) the same time, so their children and they will not be late for school or work, as generally THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE OF THE DEVELOPED WORLD, both school and work start at between 8 am and 9am. Work is slightly different I'll grant you, but what time you HAVE to get work often depends on WHAT TIME YOUR PARENTS DROPPED YOU OFF AT SCHOOL.

Keep popping that collar dude (whatever the embroidery)

PS, people do put their bins out on the same night, but you'll never guess why....
Its only because its normally the night before they are collected! Crazy man crazy...

PPS Didnt mean to offend anyone LOL


----------



## 88kiddo (Jul 30, 2009)

What price range were you looking at? I'm looking at the same areas, and intend to rent in the 250-275k range, 4br...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

DeeCee said:


> Everyone does leave at the (roughly) the same time for work, because AMAZINGLY, most people START work at (roughly) the same time, they leave to drop their children at school at (roughly) the same time, so their children and they will not be late for school or work, as generally THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE OF THE DEVELOPED WORLD, both school and work start at between 8 am and 9am. Work is slightly different I'll grant you, but what time you HAVE to get work often depends on WHAT TIME YOUR PARENTS DROPPED YOU OFF AT SCHOOL.
> 
> Keep popping that collar dude (whatever the embroidery)
> 
> ...


ok calm down.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

We moved to Arabian Ranches back in new Alma area (got a great deal), just me and my wife and were very happy from it (personally beats an apartment in all ways)...


----------



## bxb (Feb 22, 2009)

i moved to dubai over 2 years ago and hated it soooo much. i moved to a.r about 6 weeks ago and i love it here, its very chilled


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

*Apartments in AR*

Do any of you live in apartments out in AR? A villa is out of our price range, interested to know if you can rent a one or two bed apartment and what they go for?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There aren't any apartments in AR, however, I think that a 2 bed villa can be rented from around 90k


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> There aren't any apartments in AR, however, I think that a 2 bed villa can be rented from around 90k


That would be within put price range - can anyone recommend an agent who covers AR? Are there any parts that are better or worse than others?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would suggest looking on Dubizzle, or send me a PM and I may be able to give you a couple of numbers.

There isn't really a part that is better than others, it is more the sizes (and then obviously prices) that increase in the certain parts.

The cheaper ones would be in the Al Reems, and even the furthest, Al Reem 1 is no more than 10 mins form the small shopping centre


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been doing the commute up the 311 (Emirates Rd) for the past month or so since moving down to AR. 20 - 25 minutes to and from Al Garhoud either way .... got to be happy with that when you consider the life style.

The other clew we found is to shop with diferent agents as the diference in price can be at least 5 to 10 grand PA in your rent if you don't.

As previously mentioned, the new Spinneys at Motor City is a ripper !!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

UKJ said:


> That would be within put price range - can anyone recommend an agent who covers AR? Are there any parts that are better or worse than others?



[email protected]

this guy knows way to much about Arabian Ranches, he lives there himself and can help you.


----------

